# Cooking tip.



## IKE (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't Fry Bacon While Being Nekkid !


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2016)

Ouch!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh geezers, I walked right into that one. I'm the one who's still learning and does most of the cooking these days and I thought I'd get a good..  Well, I guess it is a good tip. :encouragement:


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not saying my wife's a bad cook

but even our bin's got an ulcer


----------

